# Tub Shower Valve for shower only...



## Repairman615 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello Pros,

I am renovating a bathroom from 1/2 bath to bath with stand up shower.

Usually with a tub / shower valve in a shower only situation, I cap off the tub port. 

An idea has struck me to use the tub port to come up and tee into the shower riser pipe. Or, to use the tub and cap the shower. 

My Logic: I am thinking more water would flow through the visible bigger hole in the valve.

Am I nuts? :blink:

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Possibly:laughing:
Doing something like that may cause an imbalance in the way the valve is designed to work but Mikes Plumbing should be able to get you an exact response...


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

dont waste your time....


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

If you are using a valve with a built in diverter it will only discharge water from one of the ports or the other, but not both.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Considering the shower heads restricted flow.....water conservation, I don't believe you'll gain anything but making extra work for yourself.


----------



## Repairman615 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I will go the normal route.

Sometimes I am nuts!!:laughing:

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

The government restricts flow...........so yeah, your nuts.:laughing:


----------

